# I wish a woman loved me as much as ...



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

"I envy you women on these forums. I wish a woman loved me as much as you women love your STBXH's" quote of my life.

Thanks Talkitout. You have really made it all come clear to me now. I deserve exactly what you describe unfortunately the process of falling in love and starting over is a hard thought to comprehend.


----------



## talkitout (Feb 21, 2012)

The thought of starting over with another woman someday (I'm nowhere near ready to even consider dating again) terrifies me. I give a lot of myself to relationships, if not all of myself.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just turned down a woman who is the polar opposite of my STBX b/c I know I'm not ready but I completely understand what you are saying.

I would give my life to have my STBX love me the way we all love the one's who have left us. I find myself so sad because I have always loved her so wonderfully and I thought she loved me the same. Now that she is with another, it kills me. 

I think the lesson should be that there are women out there who will love us as we should be loved. Many friends, particularly women friends, tell me that I have no idea how lucky I am that this happened to me so I will have the opportunity to find a woman that loves me the way someone should. Can't see it now as I still pine for my STBX but it must be true. I can't imagine starting over either, especially since the most important part of my life is with my STBX. My kids. But, I have to believe it will happen.


----------



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

Hang in there. I think of it in two ways: you can be the one who gives and get walked all over (soft) or be a taker and have the other complain that you are not compassionate (hard a$$). 

What is it that women really want? Both?


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alwaysconfused said:


> Hang in there. I think of it in two ways: you can be the one who gives and get walked all over (soft) or be a taker and have the other complain that you are not compassionate (hard a$$).
> 
> What is it that women really want? Both?


So true!!! This is precisely why I can't commit to 180. I can't be a hard ass. Somehow though, I have to stop being a soft ass. :lol:


----------

